

Letter to the New York Times from BSR - alanthonyc
https://www.bsr.org/en/our-insights/blog-view/letter-to-the-new-york-times-from-bsr

======
alanthonyc
_"we believe that several important inaccuracies and misleading information
remained in the story that was published on January 26."_

 _"The narrative you present is an inaccurate picture of the work we have done
with Apple, of the role Apple played in the worker hotline project, and of
BSR’s views of Apple."_

